# Warning:  Cell Phone Cameras..very scary



## Ozarkgal (May 22, 2013)

*Warning if you take photos with your cell phon**e*


*"Warning" If you, your kids or grand kids take pics from your phone---WATCH THIS! *
*This is truly alarming - please take the time to watch. At the end they'll tell you how to set your phone so you don't run this risk!*


*I want everyone of you to watch this and then be sure to share with all your family and friends. 

It's REALLY important info, about what your posting things on your cell phones can do TO YOU!!!
Too much technology out there these days so beware...........

PLEASE TAKE THE TIME TO WATCH THIS VIDEO, AND TAKE THE RECOMMENDED PRECAUTIONS.

If you have children or grandchildren you NEED to watch this. I had no idea this could happen from taking pictures on the blackberry or cell phone. It's scary.*


----------



## SifuPhil (May 22, 2013)

That's a potentially-nasty feature that been exploited for quite a while now - pretty much since it first showed up in the phones. 

Just another reason I like to be a contrarian - I don't own a smart-phone and I don't post pics of anyone I don't want found.

Good post.


----------



## That Guy (May 22, 2013)

Welcome to the future. ^%#@!&*!!!


----------



## Anne (May 22, 2013)

Have read about that...VERY scary!!!  I don't think kids have any idea how dangerous this can be...    Thank you for posting this, Ozarkgal.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2013)

I'm not able to see the video yet, but I will when I can.  I also have never owned a camera-phone, or a phone with internet capabilities.  I've heard to beware of anything labeled "Smart", whether smart-phone, smart-TV or smart-meter, etc.  Most of these smart items have the power to record both audio and video, whether we approve or not.  From what I understand, a lap-top or smart TV that's left in the "On" position, can be controlled by a remote source to record conversations, take video, etc.  Here's another new gizmo I'm not crazy about, the google glasses...http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/mar/06/google-glass-threat-to-our-privacy


----------



## SifuPhil (May 22, 2013)

You're right to avoid the Google Glass (even if you could get your hands on a pair, which at this point is pretty much impossible) - they're already bringing up issues of invasion of privacy. True, a video-camera or cell phone can also record you, but not quite as covertly as the G-Glass. 

What I still wonder about them is, people have rallied around the "No Texting" idea while driving; will they have to start a fresh program against wearing these specs while driving?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 23, 2013)

I saw the article about the Google glasses also, and was wondering about that. If just talking or texting is as dangerous as it is, then wearing a pair of glasses and looking at the Internet while driving would cause all sorts of accidents. Not to mentions that someone can be taking pictures of anything or anyone, and that person would never know that they were being photographed. Technology is often wonderful and even life saving , but this one is almost terrifying to imagine the damage that can be done with this invention.


----------



## Michael. (May 23, 2013)

*A large number of people who use smart phones have no idea where to turn off the GPS and they continue to post pictures on social media sites.

Here is a another report on the situation.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/rebecc...b_3179047.html
.
.

*


----------



## TWHRider (May 23, 2013)

<sigh> I WAS going to get a Smart phone so I could watch the weather while I'm sitting in the closet, under a "take cover NOW!" tornado warning.  Mehbee not - I've made it this far on instinctlayful:

GPS -- that's another lazy way of getting from Point A to Point B.  I hauled my horses cross-country twice with nothing more than a road map and the Trip Tik from AAA, and I had to find overnight layups for them before www.horsemotel.com was ever thought about.   I wonder how many people don't even know what a Trip Tik is, much less how to read it--------------------------------

Google glasses --- heard about those too --- I'll pass on those toonthego:


----------



## That Guy (May 23, 2013)

One more time for those of you in the back:  Technology will NOT save the world.  Get a horse!


----------



## TICA (Jun 4, 2013)

That is really scary and something that I wasn't aware of.  I'm looking for a new cell phone right now and to be honest, there are so many out there, I don't know which one to get.


----------



## MercyL (Jun 4, 2013)

It's just good personal policy to use cameras for picture taking, and your phone for calls. While talking to the grandchildren, talk to the parents, too. Most folk under the age of 40 are getting a little too comfortable with an alarming lack of privacy.


People fall for the "convenience" aspect of having all of their digital habits centralized, without considering what information they are sharing between websites or their own gadgets and law enforcement!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 4, 2013)

MercyL said:


> It's just good personal policy to use cameras for picture taking, and your phone for calls. While talking to the grandchildren, talk to the parents, too. Most folk under the age of 40 are getting a little too comfortable with an alarming lack of privacy.
> 
> 
> People fall for the "convenience" aspect of having all of their digital habits centralized, without considering what information they are sharing between websites or their own gadgets and law enforcement!



I might be wrong but I believe many if not most digital cameras have a certain data encoding feature that would also serve as a GPS system of sorts ... there are ways to eliminate that data before you post the picture, but you have to be aware that it's even there before you do so.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 6, 2013)

My daughter gave me my first smart phone, an iPhone , and I just love it ! Because I am used to using my iPad, making the transfer from my old basic cell phone to the iPhone was not that hard. I really enjoy having the camera right in the phone. I can take a picture, and it is immediately put into the iPad and my computer, without any downloading or effort on my part. I still have the camera, but I never use it anymore, and have been thinking it might as well go on Craigslist.
This last weekend, Comcast had a huge outage, so neither my computer nor my iPad would work, and I was cut off from any online communication . However, I still got the weather alerts and even my email showed up on the iPhone, so it was such a blessing to have it. 
Because of its smaller size, I usually don't use the iPhone for anything except making phone calls or texts, and taking pictures, but with everything else out of commission, I was thankful to have the capabilities to do more with it.
I guess I should worry about the spying possibilities, but I don't think that my flower or puppy pictures are apt to be anything that someone  cares about, so I just enjoy the benefits I have with it.


----------

